

Google ready to unleash spiders and expose your Google Docs - BorisBomega
http://thenextweb.com/2009/09/18/google-ready-to-expose-google-docs/

======
fjabre
This is the option I believe that would cause your doc to be indexed: _Allow
anyone with the link to view (no sign-in required)_

Simple as that. Just don't check off this option when sharing.

I don't know why everyone is so worried about this security wise.

~~~
chrisbolt
Before, you controlled who could get the link. Now Google is giving it out
too.

------
TrevorJ
As people have pointed out, it is fairly easy to keep your stuff private
still, but this does represent 'one more thing' that you need to do to ensure
personal privacy. There is getting to be more and more overhead online taken
up with making sure you have all the correct boxes checked/unchecked in order
to ensure privacy. Facebook being a great example of a really obtuse system. I
wonder what kind of startup opportunities these companies will carve out for
little guys as they continue to slide towards the 'we own your data' side of
things - after a certain point more and more people will desire a simpler,
more private set of tools.

------
timacheson
Worrying. Even if by accident, private or confidential docs could end up
listed in Google's search results. There surely will be cases of this
happening.

[http://www.timacheson.com/Blog/2009/aug/google_apps_are_a_ri...](http://www.timacheson.com/Blog/2009/aug/google_apps_are_a_risk_for_business_users)

[http://www.elasticvapor.com/2009/09/is-privacy-in-cloud-
illu...](http://www.elasticvapor.com/2009/09/is-privacy-in-cloud-
illusion.html)

------
malbiniak
How's this play out if one organization (with subsidiaries) has multiple
FQDNs? Sharing across those domains makes the doc public?

------
roc
Why not send an email to each domain with a list of everything they find? Or
create an administrative 'audit' tool that will show all domain documents that
are being shared publicly.

Do that a month or so before they push the hits into Google results and no-one
would have any reasonable basis to worry or complain.

------
jhawk28
Its only for documents that are publicly published. If you don't want to
share, don't publicly publish.

------
dugmartin
Do no^H^Hmore evil.

~~~
jrandom
Well yeah. They're releasing _spiders_!

